# What do I do with the results of breeding?



## Vadis (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been moderately successful in raising a ten gallon tank full of Firemouth Cichlids. Now what do I do with them? Stores won't take them, we have no fish clubs or societies in the area, and I know of no local fish keepers.l I want my tank back! And weather is soooo bad that shipping is out of the question.*c/p*


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Um....... was this just a grow out tank for the babies? (Fire mouths need at least 30 gallons.)

You could try Craigslist or put up ads around your hometown to see if there are any fish keepers (that you may not know of) that are interested.

Maybe in the future, see if any LFS or people would be interested in taking babies _before_ you breed the fish? (Just a suggestion - I realize sometimes fish breed when you weren't expecting them to and in that case you have no choice but to scramble for homes for the babies.)


----------



## Vadis (Jun 8, 2011)

I live in a suburb of a town of 30 people, not much luck with using Craigs list, whoever he is. And as for the size of the tank, all I have is tens and why else would I want to get rid of the fish?

Yah, cichlids breed and I think I did a good job of raising fry in a ten-gallon tank.

My answer came from a callin show on neighborng town's radio...two novices with big underutilized tanks called for directions to my remote location.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

This is why you figure these things out first. Even if you just get the fish and aren't planning on breeding them, run through a "just in case" plan. That way, you don't have to scramble at the last minute to figure these things out.


----------

